# Shipping Calgary to Adelaide



## Vickimcs (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi, I’m looking for the best option to ship some of items from our house that are worth something to us. I’m from Adelaide and ready to move back. Does anyone know how much it is to ship a 20 ft container from Calgary to Adelaide? If we can’t fill a 20 ft container, what’s the next size down that may be a better option cost wise? Thanks


----------



## jennysam55 (May 13, 2021)

It would help if you discussed this with your professional movers. I had moved 5.898m long x 2.352m wide x 2.393m high container with the help of our nearest international movers at a reasonable price. Remember to call well-known and highly skilled movers for efficient shipment.


----------

